# Win and IR Dry Top AND a SWEET Helmet. Doesn't get any sweeter than this!



## darcyg (Nov 29, 2004)

On September 1st Small World Adventures is giving away 2 awesome prizes. Since the entire SWA crew was down in the Grand Canyon for the past 2 weeks and missed the August 15th drawing, we are giving away both the Aug. 15th prize of a Sweet Helmet and the September 1st prize of the IR drytop on September 1st.

Here’s more of a lowdown on what you can win:

SWEET HELMET: We are giving away a Sweet Rambler Helmet. If you win, you get to order your size and color choice. Sweet is the leading whitewater Helmet manufacture, so get your entry in to have your chance to be the lucky winner!
www.sweetprotection.com

IR DRYTOP: We are giving away an IR Comp LX Dry Top. This is IR’s top of the line 4-season dry top with 4 layer waterproof/breathable Entrant materiel, and is the driest top you’ll find on the market! September 1st, this could be yours, but only if you enter to win.
www.immersionresearch.com

To enter, go to www.smallworldadventures.com
Scroll down our homepage, click the win icon and enter your information.

Winners will be notified via email.

Good luck!


----------

